# EOS 6D sample images and video here



## GuyF (Sep 17, 2012)

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos6d/

Let the pixel-peeping begin....


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 17, 2012)

certainly a "mere coincidence" that ISO100-400 sample pics are available, while ISO800 and above are only "coming soon". 

Seeing this, I take it for granted, that the "new" 6D sensor also sucks, at least compared to Nikon/Sony. Probably no improvement at all in DR, noise, banding compared to 5D 2 and 3.


----------



## Noink Fanb0i (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, I can say that Image 5 (Portrait at ISO 200) is a definite win. I rate it at 10/10.


----------



## lola (Sep 17, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> certainly a "mere coincidence" that ISO100-400 sample pics are available, while ISO800 and above are only "coming soon".
> 
> Seeing this, I take it for granted, that the "new" 6D sensor also sucks, at least compared to Nikon/Sony. Probably no improvement at all in DR, noise, banding compared to 5D 2 and 3.



You didn't expect anything exciting, did you?


----------



## dswatson83 (Sep 17, 2012)

With that focus system and a single sd card slot, I would never use this for anything professional. The portrait pic 5 looks like the focus locked on something other than the eye. With this crap focus system i'm sure the photographer either had to focus and recompose or just locked on to the lips which look like they would be closer to the center (the only decent) focus point. The result is a missed focus on the eye.


----------



## plam_1980 (Sep 17, 2012)

How does it compare to these

http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d600/sample.htm


----------



## nicku (Sep 17, 2012)

plam_1980 said:


> How does it compare to these
> 
> http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d600/sample.htm



from my point of view .... Nikon wins..... the last stronghold that canon my have in the ''war'' with D600 is destroyed.

As a 7D user that wants to upgrade to FF i am left with 2 choices: 5D3 or Nikon. more appealing at this moment is Nikon.


----------



## DB (Sep 17, 2012)

plam_1980 said:


> How does it compare to these
> 
> http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d600/sample.htm



Stop comparing a photographic camera (Nikon) with a video DSLR (6D). There's no comparison.



nicku said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > How does it compare to these
> ...



Nikon wins??? Look at the Canon 6D video shot in a dimly lit cave @ ISO = 12800. Canon has won the video DSLR battle again....just as they did 4 years ago with the 5D mark II


----------



## nicku (Sep 17, 2012)

Noink Fanb0i said:


> Well, I can say that Image 5 (Portrait at ISO 200) is a definite win. I rate it at 10/10.



if you rate that portrait at 10/10 how you rate this one (made with Nikon D600):

http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d600/img/sample01/img_02_l.jpg

12 out of ten????

from the first samples available ( Canon 6D and Nikon D600 ) Nikon CLEARLY wins. 

I am a Canon fun and use Canon gear from many years... but i must admit... in this days Nikon is better.


----------



## chadders (Sep 17, 2012)

nicku said:


> Noink Fanb0i said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I can say that Image 5 (Portrait at ISO 200) is a definite win. I rate it at 10/10.
> ...



My personal preference is to see all the face in focus.


----------



## dswatson83 (Sep 17, 2012)

nicku said:


> if you rate that portrait at 10/10 how you rate this one (made with Nikon D600):
> http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d600/img/sample01/img_02_l.jpg
> 12 out of ten????


Man, that Nikon shot is WAY sharper than the Canon 6D. I've been a Canon fan for years but Nikon is winning me over. I'd never buy the 6D over the D600 but the 5DIII is still compelling. When it comes to straight picture quality though, Nikon is winning all over the place. Not sure whether to switch to Nikon with the D600 or D800 or to update my 7D to the 5DIII. The 6D is worthless to me. The best combination though is a 5DIII with a D800. The 5DIII for the low light and run & gun style shooting with the D800 and a nice sharp lens for landscapes and portraits. Of course, the D4 is even better for low light & run & gun shooting so you could go all Nikon


----------



## heheapa (Sep 17, 2012)

the canon seems to have much smaller filesize. which more favor to travel photographer. and the built in gps snd wifi are a plus


----------



## Nishi Drew (Sep 17, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> nicku said:
> 
> 
> > if you rate that portrait at 10/10 how you rate this one (made with Nikon D600):
> ...



The brochures are out for the D600 here in Japan at least, and the printed shots (including that portrait) are looking just as good~


----------



## plam_1980 (Sep 17, 2012)

chadders said:


> nicku said:
> 
> 
> > Noink Fanb0i said:
> ...



The 6D shot is clearly out of focus, look at the eyes. Perhaps a result of the crippled AF system


----------



## DB (Sep 17, 2012)

Canon sample is now up on YouTube
Canon 6D HD Video Sample


----------



## plam_1980 (Sep 17, 2012)

DB said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > How does it compare to these
> ...



Why would they release yet another video DSLR, they have a special line with several cameras this year. This was meant to be an entry-level photographer's DSLR! Even if it is video DSLR, D600 has clean HDMI output and headphones jack, how can you claim Canon wins?


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 17, 2012)

> http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d600/img/sample01/img_02_l.jpg




i would love the 6D samples had this kind of sharpness.

but i guess it does not matter als long as you can upload 500pixel images via wifi.....

ps: personaly i say - F U K video.. but that is only my opinion.


----------



## nicku (Sep 17, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> > http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d600/img/sample01/img_02_l.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ... and mine to.... :


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 17, 2012)

nicku said:


> Noink Fanb0i said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I can say that Image 5 (Portrait at ISO 200) is a definite win. I rate it at 10/10.
> ...


Wow, the portrait shot from D600 is way sharper than 6D's.


----------



## Noink Fanb0i (Sep 17, 2012)

nicku said:


> Noink Fanb0i said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I can say that Image 5 (Portrait at ISO 200) is a definite win. I rate it at 10/10.
> ...




Heck, no! I was rating the subjects, not the pictures . The Canon gal is definitely prettier , that's why I rated her a 10. The Nikon girl is kinda pedestrian-looking, maybe just a 7.


----------



## steliosk (Sep 17, 2012)

all these samples are JPEG

JPEG is filtered with masking and noise reduction. You just can't compare which camera delivers the best out of the detail..

seen the samples of 1D X? these sucks as well!

wait for some proper RAW files and then compare detail and ISOs.


----------



## Dianoda (Sep 17, 2012)

steliosk said:


> all these samples are JPEG
> 
> JPEG is filtered with masking and noise reduction. You just can't compare which camera delivers the best out of the detail..
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. All the 6D jpegs really tell us is how crappy the pre-production 6D's jpeg engine is...


----------



## tomscott (Sep 17, 2012)

That D600 portrait is sharp!!! WOW! Looks like the 6D has locked onto the tip of the nose instead of the eye, although that area is sharp the Canon images have been resized? Whereas the Nikon ones are all full res? 

The 6D video is stunning. I think it will be a great camera just not for the pros.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think we can compare sharpness between the two bodies until someone is using the same (or extremely similar) lenses, at the same settings and processing the photos the same way. So much more goes into "sharpness" than just the camera body.

Honestly, both the 6D and D600 seem to be able to take excellent pictures. I am not surprised.


----------



## nicku (Sep 17, 2012)

steliosk said:


> all these samples are JPEG
> 
> JPEG is filtered with masking and noise reduction. You just can't compare which camera delivers the best out of the detail..
> 
> ...



Very possible... bu why post on the official website crappy images with your new camera model?????


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 19, 2012)

steliosk said:


> all these samples are JPEG
> 
> JPEG is filtered with masking and noise reduction. You just can't compare which camera delivers the best out of the detail..
> 
> ...



Some pictures say "This JPEG image is processed by in-camera RAW processing from a RAW image with a EOS 6D." .... The portrait doesn't say so.

I honestly wonder how you could advertise your new camera with crappy images. As I said in another topics, Canon thinks their users who can't afford the 5D3 will buy the 6D, just because it's the only one they can afford. They don't feel like they have to convince them, it's more that their blind-with-brand-loyalty user base will have no choice.


----------

